# very old mastercraft snowblower



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2015)

cant find parts, serial wont register, i need need new bearing for auger shaft which connects to chain, can anyone help?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi aj
Welcome to the Forum. Bearings are measured by ID, inside diamond, OD, outside diameter, and width in inches. You should be able to find a replacement cheaply on the Bay if you remove your old one and mike it. MH


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Trevor 

Can we help, maybe. First thing you need to do is tell us what you have. Post up a photo or three, post the complete model number off the blower and maybe the engine numbers too, just in case.

Complete model number is an absolute as it's how we can track down the parts.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> cant find parts, serial wont register, i need need new bearing for auger shaft which connects to chain, can anyone help?



does it look like this ?

http://users.xplornet.com/~bhunter/used_equipment.html












Mastercraft Snowblower, 24"
6HP
Fresh tune up


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes that is it, can you help me out


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2015)

Do you have bearing size, belt size and auger chain size, this blower is missing all 3, but thats the exact blower in the pic


----------

